# Chumming in utah water?



## razorider (Feb 26, 2009)

I have read in different forums and heard my whole life that it is illegal to chum for fish in utah waters with the exception of Lake Powell. I recently received a news letter from an undesclosed source that gave a fishing tip to throw corn meal in the water to attract minnows. By attracting the minnows you would then attract the minnow eating fish. I thought this interesting but I figured it was illegal in Utah. Problem is, I have looked all through the Proclamation trying to find something about chumming. I could not find anything on this subject. The only thing I found was under the bait section it said you could not use corn or hominy (dried corn without the hull). I could not however find anything that said you could not chum for minnows using corn meal. Maybe it is just an interpretation and it would be much easier to understand if the DWR just said, no chumming of any kind in utah waters, but I can't find that statement. If any of you know anything about this please reply. Thanks


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Check Utah fishing Guide 2009 page 9 "Restrictions on taking fish and crayfish" 5th paragraph. "Chumming is prohibited..." Then on page 47 the definition of chumming rules out what your source advised so they are in violation. Can't attract any fish through chumming except at Powell using commercially prepared anchovies or sardines.


----------

